# Which wax brand and wax do you like the most



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

Which wax brand and wax do you like the most and why?

My favorite is swissvax cr because of the insane gloss,durabillilty, sheeting and beading!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We should start a new type of thread...

Which which wax and which brand thread do you like the most? 

This same question had been asked a million times and comes up with the same million different answers making every one of the million threads as pointless as each other.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Kerr said:


> We should start a new type of thread...
> 
> Which which wax and which brand thread do you like the most?
> 
> This same question had been asked a million times and comes up with the same million different answers making every one of the million threads as pointless as each other.


Agree but in fairness it is the OP's first post


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Agree but in fairness it is the OP's first post


True, he will progress to what wax for a moondust white saloon soon enough. :lol:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

You mean gits

At least it's not which pad and polish


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I really don't find the cr beading or looks that fantastic tbh

Just a wax to tell everyone you have


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> I really don't find the cr beading or looks that fantastic tbh
> 
> Just a wax to tell everyone you have


Or just a bump to say your dislike....lol.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

I like these newbie post's basically because there's a fair few new product's on the market and surprisingly a fair few new buys these last few months have changed my opinions of what I thought were my first second or third must go to product.

Yes the op has asked a common question but its not one that's asked on a weekly basis, and with the black Friday sale just gone who knows who might pop up with a few out the ordinary answer's than will get a few common member's face's in a squint..... if permitted right enough...lol


----------



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> I like these newbie post's basically because there's a fair few new product's on the market and surprisingly a fair few new buys these last few months have changed my opinions of what I thought were my first second or third must go to product.
> 
> Yes the op has asked a common question but its not one that's asked on a weekly basis, and with the black Friday sale just gone who knows who might pop up with a few out the ordinary answer's than will get a few common member's face's in a squint..... if permitted right enough...lol


Thanks for not hating :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm using Swissvax cr looks fantastic on white wouldn't pay retail price for it thou 1/2 price not so bad


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I love most of the dodo waxes, why? Easy to use, great smell, colour charged, choice, small pots, cheap, fun. 
Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> Or just a bump to say your dislike....lol.


Your little digs would be much better if you worded them so they made sense snd were understandable ...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Your little digs would be much better if you worded them so they made sense snd were understandable ...


What does snd mean? :lol:

Sorry couldn't resist in the circumstances.


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Def Wax: Show edition. Fantastic presentation, great finish and good value compared to the competition.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> What does snd mean? :lol:
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist in the circumstances.


At least you can work out that iPhones adjust and to snd

His post are just utter crap with no grammar and words missing everywhere :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Vics red; bought that more than any other so it's that i s'pose. Reasons: beading and durability.


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

I would have to go with ODK or bouncer's for brands you get a great wax for not a lot of money and they are great guys as well


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I also think bouncers is hard to beat. Big tubs, really good waxes, good prices and made in the UK


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Andymain241 said:


> I would have to go with ODK or bouncer's for brands you get a great wax for not a lot of money and they are great guys as well


Very true

Odk are outstanding


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Bilt Hambers Finis Wax, the best beading wax I've used and it's very durable too.

The Jury's out on whether its a 'wax' as it's been blended with sealants to add durability
but it is carnuba based which seems to be staple part of any 'Wax'

More of a hybrid wax but, either way, it's the best I've tried


----------



## NoobDetailer (Aug 1, 2013)

Autofinesse Desire

Long Durability and givestop results!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Fusso finis double speed wax.
And my home brews.
Sold all my high end waxes when them 3are just as good.


----------



## kwaka jack (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm loving collinite 476 at the moment. First paste wax I've used, can't see me going back to liquid


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

kwaka jack said:


> I'm loving collinite 476 at the moment. First paste wax I've used, can't see me going back to liquid


You seriously need to try some other waxes 476 is not anywhere near what it's cracked up to be!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

has to be vics red excellent in all fields with a unbeatable look


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Vics red; bought that more than any other so it's that i s'pose. Reasons: beading and durability.


you forgot the look


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm liking black magic detail at the moment. I was a big fan of dodo juice previously and still love purple haze and supernatural hybrid in the winter. However there is something special about BMD. They come across as a small company with big ideas. Specifically loving sirius dark edition which will be my summer "showing off" wax&#55357;&#56836;. Loved Taurus too. Nice people to deal with too. I think the op is,however, asking an almost impossible question to answer definitively. Trends and tastes change. It's up to companies (in my case BMD) to keep us loyal and most importantly INTERESTED in the products they are offering . That's the joy of detailing imo.... The never ending search for the perfect finish to our cars.....the kinda finish that reminds us of clint eastwoods character in gran Torino after he has just finished a day of cleaning and polishing his pride and joy; "Ain't she sweet".


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

..lol..

Has to be blackfire brand for me both midnight sun and ice, love the effect,the ease of use and with maintaining with the polymer spray it leave's the car looking the way I like it.
However a few new buy's over the last few month's and pinnacle ******* does an equal job looks wise on 3 of my dark coloured car's.

On the golf gti the only product's I love using on it come from dodo juice, ease of use, they smell great and purple haze pro look's stunning on my gti again ease of use and wicked layered with great flake pop.

The silver zafira gsi is chemical guys range, basically simple blacklight,pete's 53 and hybrid v7, why? done same set up for few year now, love the look, glassy, easy maintaining back to and the product's are cheap.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

50cal penta wax.

Amazing stuff


----------



## kwaka jack (Mar 7, 2013)

msb said:


> You seriously need to try some other waxes 476 is not anywhere near what it's cracked up to be!


What makes you say that?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

kwaka jack said:


> What makes you say that?


because its not got a fancy jar or a high price tag:thumb:
its a very good wax collie to do what its meant to do protect you car.
honestly seen and used many waxes and be honest not seen owt what the likes of collie bilthamber artdeshine soft99 cant do for little money.


----------



## kwaka jack (Mar 7, 2013)

chrisc said:


> because its not got a fancy jar or a high price tag:thumb:
> its a very good wax collie to do what its meant to do protect you car.
> honestly seen and used many waxes and be honest not seen owt what the likes of collie bilthamber artdeshine soft99 cant do for little money.


My thoughts exactly. :thumb:mail although I'm still keen to hear why he thinks it's not very good.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> However a few new buy's over the last few month's and pinnacle ******* does an equal job looks wise on 3 of my dark coloured car's.


Pinnacle Souveran?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Soft99 Fusso - Simple, effective, cheap, lasts ages and gives a visual difference between non coated and coated panels!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

chewy_ said:


> Pinnacle Souveran?


*******.
s..ergy............ lol site keep's blocking spelling out.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

chrisc said:


> because its not got a fancy jar or a high price tag:thumb:
> its a very good wax collie to do what its meant to do protect you car.
> honestly seen and used many waxes and be honest not seen owt what the likes of collie bilthamber artdeshine soft99 cant do for little money.


Not at all can think of 2 or 3 products off the top of my head i would take over 476 and all are at a similar price point, 476 isn't the easiest to use it mutes flake far too much and doesn't last anywhere near what they claim!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> you forgot the look


:lol:


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Soft99 Fusso but just got some Obession Wax Phantom I'm looking forward to trying.


----------

